# Text message saying "Call me back urgently"



## LDFerguson (11 Dec 2013)

Mrs F got a text message this morning from 0056322553757 saying "call me noow ugeently". She showed it to me and I did a quick spot of Googling.  As suspected, it's a scam - presumably a premium-rate phone number you call back.  See this thread on Boards.ie


----------



## tvman (11 Dec 2013)

I got the same text yesterday


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Dec 2013)

If its that URGENT , let them recall !


----------



## MrEarl (11 Dec 2013)

Gerry Canning said:


> If its that URGENT , let them recall !



.. and when they do, put on them on hold for an extremely long time or else blow a whistle down the phone (assuming it's not a genuine call needless to say)


----------



## pudds (11 Dec 2013)

just don't respond to or worry about   "call me now urgently" requests from strange numbers


----------



## so-crates (12 Dec 2013)

...or if you are in a really evil mood ....

Find someone you've been wanting to play a trick on and use their phone to call back the international premium rate number


----------



## Gerry Canning (12 Dec 2013)

You are not nice people to know !!!!!
Happy Christmas.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jan 2014)

This is doing the rounds again, two members of the family got the same message yesterday and to-day.


----------



## AgathaC (5 Jan 2014)

I got that text twice today, didn't notice it until just now. Hope it wasn't that urgent...


----------



## turnipcats (3 Feb 2014)

MrEarl said:


> .. and when they do, put on them on hold for an extremely long time or else blow a whistle down the phone (assuming it's not a genuine call needless to say)



Sorry to be a spoilsport, but that's a very bad idea. Many of these scams count on you staying online for a few seconds, after which they dial you through to a premium line (even if _they _called _you_), costing you a lot of money.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2014)

turnipcats said:


> which they dial you through to a premium line (even if _they _called _you_), costing you a lot of money.



I don't _think _that this is correct. 

If you take a call, you can't be charged for it. 

But if it is true, could you provide a link to some official site which shows this.

Brendan


----------



## turnipcats (3 Feb 2014)

Hi Brendan, sorry no I don't have a link to further information, but a couple of years ago there was a spate of such calls to me and family members on at least two different phones. On each occasion you'd answer the call, hear silence for a couple of seconds followed by dialling noises. On looking up the call details for my own phone I found some very odd charges that seemed to tally.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Feb 2014)

turnipcats said:


> On looking up the call details for my own phone I found some very odd charges that seemed to tally.



Did you check them out with your phone company? 

You can be called for subscribing to text services, but that is a different issue and another source of scamming. 

I haven't heard of it being possible to subscribe for incoming phone calls.


----------

